# Real deal missile firing boxcar



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Grandsons and I come across this missile firing boxcar at the USAF Museum at Wright Patterson AF base.

Bill


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Very interesting. Nice photos and thanx for posting them, Bill.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Settles the issue on Talgo trucks ever being used in 1:1 scale...thanks for the pix...:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Cool photo, never saw that car before.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Cool, I like the hydraulics under the car to lift it for firing


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2016)

The real deal, Bill.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2016)

They got the idea from Lionel!


----------



## The GN Man (Nov 5, 2015)

Interesting that it has Westinghouse reporting marks... They must have been the contractor for the prototype. 

I read some years ago that one problem USAF had with this concept is that they could fool the Soviets for a short period -with respect to the locations of the missiles- but they could not hide them from the railfans!


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

This was a response to the Soviet network of nuclear missiles dispersed across the country's rail system. That has since been retired in favor of road-mobile missiles mounted on trucks. The US planned to implement a system like this too until the Midgetman missile was canceled in 1992.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I moved this to the appropriate forum.


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

I keep looking for the Lionel number 3665...........Neat picture!
Peter


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Your grandson looks overjoyed to be there.


----------



## Lillydwight (Apr 23, 2016)

Very nice picture! I see your grandson is very happy indeed!


----------

